# Need some help!



## amyamy (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi there, 

Just posting to see if anyone could give me some information!
I'm currently in my last year of university and will be graduating in June. I used to live in Gibraltar and have visited Southern Spain every year since moving back to England since 1993. It has always been a dream of mine to move back to either Gibraltar or Spain in general and after thinking a lot about what I want to do I have decided I am going to move.

However, having done a bit of research it seems it might be quite difficult for me to find a job. I am studying Film but do not have a specific idea of which job I would like to do. I speak Spanish at an intermediate level and was just wondering if anyone could shed some light on my situation and how easy or difficult it will be for mine to move and find some sort of graduate work?

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

amyamy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just posting to see if anyone could give me some information!
> I'm currently in my last year of university and will be graduating in June. I used to live in Gibraltar and have visited Southern Spain every year since moving back to England since 1993. It has always been a dream of mine to move back to either Gibraltar or Spain in general and after thinking a lot about what I want to do I have decided I am going to move.
> ...


Well if you've looked at the forum you'll know that you want to come to a country with a far higher rate of unemployment than the UK, but you don't get anywhere if you don't ask, do you?
There is this place called la cuidad de luz in Valencia
Ciudad de la Luz - Estudios de Cine - Alicante
It says they are the most modern film studios in Europe... 

*La ciudad donde las historias se hacen realidad *

Ciudad de la Luz es el Estudio de Cine más moderno de Europa: un complejo industrial que cuenta con servicios avanzados de producción audiovisual, y que incorpora todos los medios e instalaciones necesarias para el desarrollo de las producciones cinematográficas y audiovisuales en todas sus fases.

· Rodajes en exterior
· Rodajes en plató
· Rodajes en Medio Acuático
· Edición y Post-producción

You might find some info here about different companies that have a presence there. I know Kodak moved their offices there.


----------



## FamilyInSpain (Jun 30, 2011)

amyamy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just posting to see if anyone could give me some information!
> I'm currently in my last year of university and will be graduating in June. I used to live in Gibraltar and have visited Southern Spain every year since moving back to England since 1993. It has always been a dream of mine to move back to either Gibraltar or Spain in general and after thinking a lot about what I want to do I have decided I am going to move.
> ...


Hi Amy

Job opportunities are very rare in Spain at the moment, however there is a company who offer gradate placement opportunities who may be able to help you. I undesrtand I cannot publish websites her but if you do a google search for "Placement Finders" you should be able to find them.

Good luck because this is a great place to live!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

FamilyInSpain said:


> Hi Amy
> 
> Job opportunities are very rare in Spain at the moment, however there is a company who offer gradate placement opportunities who may be able to help you. I undesrtand I cannot publish websites her but if you do a google search for "Placement Finders" you should be able to find them.
> 
> Good luck because this is a great place to live!


You can publish websites here provided you are not doing it for personal advertising purposes


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

amyamy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just posting to see if anyone could give me some information!
> I'm currently in my last year of university and will be graduating in June. I used to live in Gibraltar and have visited Southern Spain every year since moving back to England since 1993. It has always been a dream of mine to move back to either Gibraltar or Spain in general and after thinking a lot about what I want to do I have decided I am going to move.
> ...


Hi Amy,
Have you spoken to the Careers and Employment Centre at your university?

I know these vary by uni, but the one I used to teach at had Employment Centre staff who did everything they could to access work for their students, including work abroad.


----------



## amyamy (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advice! I will check out the websites! I'm going to the careers advice service next week but have heard they're not all that useful which is a shame! Il give it a try though! I guess my problem is that I'm 100% sure where I am going to live but not a clue what job I can do or really what I can actually do with my degree which I have a feeling may turn out to be a little pointless!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Lizzi1986 (May 15, 2011)

I wish you all the luck! Also you have intermediate Spanish on your side which will help immensely I'm guessing!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lizzi1986 said:


> I wish you all the luck! Also you have intermediate Spanish on your side which will help immensely I'm guessing!


If you want to work in Spain you need to be competent in Spanish.


Even if you decide to live in Little Britain..you will at some point come up against the need to speak Spanish.

I've heard that German is now the second language in Mallorca...


----------



## Lizzi1986 (May 15, 2011)

Alright chill out, was just being upbeat and positive!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lizzi1986 said:


> Alright chill out, was just being upbeat and positive!


I think we would all like to be 'upbeat and positive'....and those of us who aren't looking for work whilst living here can afford to be very upbeat and positive.

The problem is that those attributes won't put food on your table or pay the rent. If only they could!!

You have to be in Spain and not just for five minutes to know how bad things are in some parts especially. One in three people out of work in my neck of the woods...

Pointing out something that is true...that you need an adequate working knowledge of Spanish to get work here or even to live a problem-free life isn't being downbeat and negative. It's telling it like it is.

I personally am very positive about my life in Spain. I think I'm very lucky to be solvent, fit and healthy. 

But on a daily basis I see people without any prospect of emnployment who have no reason to be anything other than very downbeat.

As many posters have pointed out, it's cruel to give people a false picture of how things are here. Many British immigrants have headed for home, more would like to but have houses/flats they can't sell.

So whilst being very upbeat - I've just had a good lunch after a walk along the beach and I'm watching Spurs play Swansea - I'll repeat my advice to wannabe immigrants: learn Spanish.

But I suspect thev OP, who knows Spain, is well aware of that without me or anyone telling her!


----------



## Lizzi1986 (May 15, 2011)

Thankyou for the detailed analysis! Point taken!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lizzi1986 said:


> Thankyou for the detailed analysis! Point taken!


And I'm even more upbeat..Spurs beat Swansea 3 -1, should be playing in UEFA next season...

Oh joy unconfined!!!!

Seriously, though, things are not good here...but it won't be like that for ever..

Some people manage to strike lucky but not many.

Is it true that Mallorca has gone all German?


----------

